# Top secret



## Drone_pilot (Jul 7, 2004)

New top secret vehicle gets airing.







The US Marine Corp and Special Operations Command are closely monitoring a new deep strike, deep reconnaissance vehicle program called Shadow. The Shadow is a Reconnaissance, Surveillance, Targeting Vehicle (RST-V), developed by General Dynamics Land Systems. The Shadow RST-V was developed for the Marine Corps Warfighting Laboratory, sponsored by the Defense Advanced Research Agency (DARPA) and the Office of Naval Research (ONR).

Shadow Read More


----------



## Derrick Stephenson (Jul 7, 2004)

O.K., being non military, I'll bite. 
If it's top secret, hush- hush etc., why is it on the Net for everyone to see? 
Am I just being stupid, or what? 
Help me People, I'm confused!
Derrick.


----------



## Bombardier (Jul 7, 2004)

> New top secret veh gets airing.


 
I think what they are saying is that it was a top secret until now. They have decided to show the basic shape of it but not the specifications, still maintaining some secrecy but not TOP secrecy of course.


----------



## Derrick Stephenson (Jul 7, 2004)

Bombardier, I know what you mean, but I'm sorry, I don't understand.
Why give away ANYTHING which would give our People an advantage?
Anyone seeing this vehicle now knows it's something special.
Unless of course the idea is to park empty vehicles looking like this all over the World. That would make sense!!!
Derrick.


----------



## Zofo (Jul 7, 2004)

The military have a cunning plan... :lol:


----------



## Drone_pilot (Jul 8, 2004)

Derrick the Military mind works in a strange way, if we have a new piece of equipment the first people we show it to are the opposition.  

an example: i used to work on a piece of equipment called the Drone when it first came out it was very Hush Hush.

it used several cameras to take a variety of images, panoramic, inferred and  3d. the last took a slightly over lapping picture and when viewed through a stereotopic glass gave a 3d image. to get this camera developed the makers needed the max/min hight, time of flight, speed and measurements of the drone so they could fit it, needless to say the company was given all the info they needed plus full access to all the schematics and data, the result a lovely camera that worked a treat.



Oh i for got to mention the name of the company its* Carl zeiss jena*
an East German firm with strong links at the time to Soviet Russia, as they used to make all the Soviet optics.

so at a rough guess there was a copy of everything to do with the drone, sent back to Russia.

and so this is how we keep secrets


----------



## Bigbird (Jul 11, 2004)

Drone_pilot said:
			
		

> New top secret veh gets airing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Strange looking vehicle


----------



## Dragon (Sep 9, 2004)

Man, if us aussies could get our hands on that, i'd probably have some fun in it, not to mention probly end up crashin it into a couple of trees camo;


----------

